# Work



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wandering how many of you guys and girls have a job.What is your job,what do you do,how you like it, and just a place to talk about your experiences you have or had there.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im a self employed beaver trapper son! this summer I am going to detassle corn and bale hay. I dont do none of that work stuff during the fall lol.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a manager at a large grocery store. I don't much care for the job but it pays ok and its close to home and allows me to spend lots of time in the deer woods come fall. Also there are a few archery clubs close by so I can shoot early and go to work late!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Self employed automotive machinist. I specialize in high performance diesel cylinder head airflow work. The major bulk is for pulling tractors. Work tapers off every year about a week or two before Oct. 1st and picks up again about December!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well i work at a Outdoor shop.I personally work at the archery pro shop there as a bowtechnician.I tell ya you woudnt believe the stuff people bring in and just some of the stuff that happens when people come in.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I work on the farm in the weekends or construction just depends where im needed. This upcoming summer im gonna try and get a job with the core of engineers.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I also split and sell wood for extra money.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Work in Ak for CME as a mech/welder on boats... Pays good, coworkers are great, hours suck lol. Might be headed up in a couple weeks for a project they are shorted handed on


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I work construction in the summer months and can clear about $15k and then during the year I work at Menard's.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I work construction in the summer months and can clear about $15k and then during the year I work at Menard's.


what about the corner of 7th and main street? :wink:

LOL! just kiddin you bro


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

"Unemployed Cowboy"
Will work for food....well,not much work.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> what about the corner of 7th and main street? :wink:
> 
> LOL! just kiddin you bro


HEY!! I told you about the prostitute/customer clause. What happens in the Honda. Stays in the Honda.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

19 credit hours leaves me with no time for a job


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> 19 credit hours leaves me with no time for a job


What are you taking.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> What are you taking.


Calc 3 
Physics 2
Statics
Circuit Analysis 
Intro to Music
Engineering Computer Apps


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats some crazy sounding coarses.Im a a junior in highschool and am taking electrial trades at our local trade school so hopefully i can get a good electrical job or get into the electrical union when i get out highschool.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Trap during fall & winter... And help my grandpa with construction during summer..... 




But considering I'm turning 16 over the summer I'm gonna have to get a little better job than pouring concrete to get a truck and get it decked out how I want it...


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a diesel mechanic at a quarry, I work on anything from small forklifts to cat loaders and haul trucks to semi's


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I work for my dad farming and everything. Work about 200 hours or so each summer, hauling pipe, fixing engines, shredding, mowing, spraying, disking, watering, testing, more fixing, stalk chopping, rouging, harvesting, ect................


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I work at a butchers/general store. We do meat processing and sell frozen meat and deli products in the store. I was hired for the store so I work at the counter and deli most of the day. When it isn't busy I do odd jobs like cleaning the cookers, cleaning the store, stocking shelves. I don't butcher or anything but I cut steaks and do large orders or raw meat for some local restaurants etc. Overall, I like my job. I get paid decent, the people are good, my bosses are flexible and accommodating, and there's a variety of things to do so it doesn't get to boring.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> I work at a butchers/general store. We do meat processing and sell frozen meat and deli products in the store. I was hired for the store so I work at the counter and deli most of the day. When it isn't busy I do odd jobs like cleaning the cookers, cleaning the store, stocking shelves. I don't butcher or anything but I cut steaks and do large orders or raw meat for some local restaurants etc. Overall, I like my job. I get paid decent, the people are good, my bosses are flexible and accommodating, and there's a variety of things to do so it doesn't get to boring.


Sounds like a decent job to me.I can't complain myself cause I get to work on and with bows.I also get to shoot any of them if I get free time


----------



## PSESHOOTER32 (Nov 20, 2012)

Welding all kinds of structural steel 35$ and hour 6 12 our days then 3 off great for the money and love every little bit of it but still time for the bows to come out for hunting and bowfishing


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

PSESHOOTER32 said:


> Welding all kinds of structural steel 35$ and hour 6 12 our days then 3 off great for the money and love every little bit of it but still time for the bows to come out for hunting and bowfishing


That sounds like a great job and it sounds awesome being you have time for bowfishing and hunting.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Me and my Cousins are workin at the farm this summer. 5-6 days a week with 10 hour days


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> 19 credit hours leaves me with no time for a job


Oh there's time, I'm taking 21 credits and still work 24 hours a week


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Now do you guys save your money or are you planning to buy something with it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

more or less all i make gets spent on my other "job" or just making ends meet.. this year will be better and i can put a good bit away each month, but thats not always the case


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

21 years old and I'm a pipe welder. Started pipe welding half way through my senior year of high school at 18. Been with the same company since than march will be 4 years. Great job and great co workers and love the work I do. Pays nice too. Hours suck only because I'm on second shift but should have a chance at getting back on first in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I am a busser at a high end restaurant. Pay is great. Normally I save almost all I make, but I just bought a new carbon element I am decking out, a new muzzeloader, and an audi a6.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im a self employed beaver trapper son! this summer I am going to detassle corn and bale hay. I dont do none of that work stuff during the fall lol.


I trap as well. I made about $850 from trapping before school in November. The rest of the year I work for a farmer and also irrigate in the late evenings and early mornigns during the summer for another farmer. I love my jobs as well, always learning something new.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> I am a busser at a high end restaurant. Pay is great. Normally I save almost all I make, but I just bought a new carbon element I am decking out, a new muzzeloader, and an audi a6.


Sounds like you get great pay


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

One thing that is nice about working in a bow/gun shop is I get discounts.They have programs so I can get bows fairly cheap.I'm definitely gona get a omen before hunting season. I would get a 3d bow but there's nothing wrong with mine.


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

I do alittle work for my granpas auction buisiness , mostly all the heavy lifting cause he's "not as good as he once was". I get to work with my dad in his bow shop too. The pay depends on how long or how much i do. Its pretty cool though.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I would really like to get a side job in a bow shop.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Most of my money goes towards school during the school year and my project car that I've been building


----------

